# The 50+ Year Old Age Poll...PART II ***A continuation thread.



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The original poll ran out and I failed in getting them to continue it. So let's start a new one. If you voted in the original age poll please vote again here.

For those that missed the first age poll thread you can get caught up here >

http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/official-50-years-old-age-poll-thread-993787.html

*For reference the first poll results are below.*









How old are you and give us some background of your riding and so forth. *And please take the POLL way up there ^^.* Sorry I felt the need to bold a few key points for some of you oldies. LOL

I'm now 56.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

67-70 instead of 61-65 and 66-70?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm 66 (in 6 days, but close enough).


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

68 in bike years.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just turn 53 a couple of weeks ago, so I voted again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lone Rager said:


> 67-70 instead of 61-65 and 66-70?


I noticed that too late. Sorry but one can't edit poll submissions. It all works the way it's set up anyways.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Kill this one and start another. A lot can happen between 61 and 70. I think a case could be made for decreasing age ranges as you get older. 30-50, 50-60, 60-65, 65-70, 70-74, 74-77, 77-80, 80-dead.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

*Never too old...*

A bit of inspiration....




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=279659212625589


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I’m 56 now, ride XC on a Pivot Mach429C. Generally do about 20 miles a ride and get out nearly every weekend from early Spring through season’s end. That’s when there’s too much snow for me. 

I tend to ride as fast as I can, and surprise, usually ride solo. 

My Fitbit says I ride at peak heart rate for 90%+ of the ride, but my mind says why aren’t I hammering these trails like the days of yore?

So, as I age, my cardio stays strong, but my legs are weaker. 

Dang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm coming up on 54 and generally do long XC rides that include fire roads and singletrack and sometimes I'll throw in some techy downhill. My last vacation I rode 10 days straight and covered 330 miles and climbed over 42k'. I have cardiomyopathy so never push beyond 80%. Only a few years ago I never wanted to see my bike again after a 3 hour ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lone Rager said:


> Kill this one and start another. A lot can happen between 61 and 70. I think a case could be made for decreasing age ranges as you get older. 30-50, 50-60, 60-65, 65-70, 70-74, 74-77, 77-80, 80-dead.


I get it, but this poll is a continuation of the first one. So with that in mind I wanted it to mirror or close to mirror the first one. I think it's fine the way it's set up. Easier to compare to the first poll later on in the thread.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Velobike said:


> A bit of inspiration....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That is awesome.


x1000 I missed that post yesterday. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That is awesome.


Damned straight it is.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

We get old when we stop playing.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

59 in October

Thanks for the inspiration 'velobike'...great vid!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Only 47 replies!?! Where is everyone?


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

ddoh said:


> Only 47 replies!?! Where is everyone?


Will be 58 in Feb
Raced bmx 78/81
Comfort bike and road bikes the last 20 yrs and started rideing pump track on a 22" and some bmx practicing on a 24" this spring
New to mtb
Just picked up a spec sj fs a couple months ago ,wow is this fun, single track with old bmx buddies and hitting the downhills at Welsh in Minnesota









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

ravewoofer said:


> I'm 56 now, ride XC on a Pivot Mach429C. Generally do about 20 miles a ride and get out nearly every weekend from early Spring through season's end. That's when there's too much snow for me.
> 
> I tend to ride as fast as I can, and surprise, usually ride solo.
> 
> ...


typical old guy, bragging he still feels his legs


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

Am I reply #50??? I turned 50 this year...definetly don't ride as much as I used to, even though I have more time to :madman::madman::madman: I only get out about once a week, maybe twice??? I like it as technical as I can get...fast is good too:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I just rode this trail: Hay Flat DH two weeks ago.
https://www.trailforks.com/video/18233/


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm thrilled to be turning 62 in 10 days because I can get my lifetime National Parks entry and Prescott National Forest parking passes. One of the best things about aging imo. I ride 3-4 times a week. A typical ride is 15-25 miles. Most rides total 3k+ feet of climbing. I ride a mixture of blue and black diamond trails that blend XC and tech. Nothing too extreme. I'm fortunate to have good health insurance, but the thought of a trip to the ER and a long convalescence off the bike keeps me from taking too many chances. Started as a road biker in the mid 1970s and got into bike touring. Saw my first klunker mtb in 1980 when a guy named Grant from Marin showed up at Chico State. I immediately knew I had to have one and when a new company called Specialized came out with something called a Stumpjumper in 1981 I ordered one through, I think, REI. Sold my last real road bike in about 1985. MTB only since then.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Just turned 53, feeling pretty good overall, really don't notice a decline in strength or cardio, though I am slower than I was twenty years ago; read that as slower in speed, slower in recovery.

I tend to alternate sports, kayaking, running, climbing, skiing, but riding and hiking/running were my constants. I gave up running (ultras) about ten years ago after repeated injuries and back/hip pain; now I hike as a lower impact alternative. I gave up skiing and boarding after knee injuries (MCL), gave up muni for shoulder and back pain, gave up kayaking over concerns about limited oxygen underwater (tried to drown a few times). I gave up road riding over concerns of being hit by motorists.

Mountain biking has gradually become my primary sport, I blame technology for this; the bikes just ride so well these days. As I've increased my riding, I have increased my speed (downhill) and ratcheted up my style, as a result I have had a big uptick in injuries; three major crashes this summer (ribs, leg, finger, knee, arm).

I am trying to tone down my risk, but the crashes keep coming, most recently I clipped a tree at speed and ended up with a crush injury on my fibula; I was just riding along...

As for how age affects me, I suppose I'm more inclined to take my time on climbs, take longer rides, more pacing. I also take more pictures. I do tend to ride alone, which feels better because I'm not feeling pressure. I do enjoy riding with others, but it depends on their other person's style. I like to ride with my adult kids, my dogs, and my wife.

I ride three to four times a week, mid week is scheduled around work, F-Su I ride a few times, mostly long rides, often taking road trips.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> Just turned 53, feeling pretty good overall, really don't notice a decline in strength or cardio, though I am slower than I was twenty years ago; read that as slower in speed, slower in recovery.
> 
> I tend to alternate sports, kayaking, running, climbing, skiing, but riding and hiking/running were my constants. I gave up running (ultras) about ten years ago after repeated injuries and back/hip pain; now I hike as a lower impact alternative. I gave up skiing and boarding after knee injuries (MCL), gave up muni for shoulder and back pain, gave up kayaking over concerns about limited oxygen underwater (tried to drown a few times). I gave up road riding over concerns of being hit by motorists.
> 
> ...


I have to thank you nurse ben.
I am sure you helped many people move.
It is just your personality.
My brother is like that, not me.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Move? As in their bowels 

Yeah, I'm waaay ADHD, I tend to think long after I act, which gets me in trouble and keeps me in trouble, but I have a big heart and a kind soul, so maybe that offsets the rest of my personality.

I actually don't mind getting old, and though it can be annoying and frustrating, I find that I am also calmer and more patient, so it all evens out in the end.



33red said:


> I have to thank you nurse ben.
> I am sure you helped many people move.
> It is just your personality.
> My brother is like that, not me.


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

I turned 59 in June and am lucky enough to be retiring in December. Right now I ride 2-3 times a week, plan to increase that with more free time. I worked out with a personal trainer for 4 months last spring and greatly increased my fitness (and lost 18#s), kept up the fitness over the summer with riding but stopped lifting weights. Hope to start the lifting again this winter but don't know if I'll put out the $ for a trainer again. Alpine skiing is my other interest and am buying a seasons pass this year for the first time in about 5 years.

Might try to find some part time work at some point, but not sure I can find the time. If we keep our costs under control we shouldn't need to, but healthcare costs are the big wildcard.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, i am 60, a lifer outdoor guy but no hunthing nor fishing. 
2 years ago i discovered our fun thing. Upnorth fatbiking 4 months MTBiking 8 months. It brings me balance. 5 years ago i moved in with my parents because they sold their house and progressively the old age was limiting their capacities. The first year was great than the stress increased. Fortunately my older sister and brother are living close so occasionally i leave for a week to come back smiling. My dad died a year ago. 
65 years of love, wow.
So my mom is waiting to die.
That is the reason i spend some time on this forum, to get away from earing about sickness, and death.
Thanks for helping me for free.
You are my therapists.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I feel for you, 33red. I watched what it did to my Parents to be caretaker for my Grandmother. I hope you're also getting therapy with your bike.

just clicked over 64 years. I am not as bold and capable as many of you folks here, but damn. this is fun.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

33red said:


> Hi, i am 60, a lifer outdoor guy but no hunthing nor fishing.
> 2 years ago i discovered our fun thing. Upnorth fatbiking 4 months MTBiking 8 months. It brings me balance. 5 years ago i moved in with my parents because they sold their house and progressively the old age was limiting their capacities. The first year was great than the stress increased. Fortunately my older sister and brother are living close so occasionally i leave for a week to come back smiling. My dad died a year ago.
> 65 years of love, wow.
> So my mom is waiting to die.
> ...


You are not alone my friend, and cycling has helped me deal with my situation. #everyrideisepic

I'm a full time caregiver for my Mom that suffers from Alzheimer's. But she is been fighting illnesses since a kid with polio. She came out of that virtually free of any defects. At 82, she has fallen on her head during a Thanksgiving functiob, she had kidney stent put in, a colostomy and a reversed colostomy, this year, breast cancer, had surgery in April? Today, her left knee is like a grapefruit! I rarely talk about this here, precisely because its a bit of a getaway.

Funny thing is if you saw her, you will think I'm full of ****, she is full of life, and with Alzheimer's every minute is new, well its becoming more like every 5 seconds are new.

The only time she becomes aggressive and disoriented is when I'm not around, like this weekend that I did my little weekend bike trip.

So at some point, it won't be manageable, we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

So 33red, I hope it all works out, know that there is only so much we can do, if you ever need to chat, dont hesitate to PM me.

It can get lonely in this world.

Best of luck!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

33red and jcd46, major props to you guys. Life can be frickin' tough at times. 56 next week (and, as I always say, about 12 when I'm on my bike...). Gotta take care of myself so I can take care of my wife and her cancer-affected body. This year has been mostly running and riding from home, so I'm not gone too long. Been making a habit of weekly pre-work rides of 12-15 miles, 1800-2500 feet of gain. Nice thing about roadie riding is that I'm usually doing it right from my doorstep -- ALL saddle time. Just getting back to running after plantar fasciitis and VMO issues. Running and riding are beneficial both physically and mentally. Let's be strong together...


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I’ll be 61 in November. Been riding since 83 and see no end in sight. Still ride seriously steep stuff but I avoid high exposure trails and most jumps. I’ve ridden many black trails here in Whistler but not much red although there are a few.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I am 58. I ride a bike almost every day spring/summer/fall split between MTB and road biking. I try to get on my MTB a couple of times a week most of the winter. I live/ride on the North shore and love steep, technical trails. I hit the bike park a couple of times per year but it isn't my favourite type of riding. I can still keep up to the young guns on the climbs, but definitely slowing down on the decents.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dirtjunkie, glad you brought this back to us.

At 55 and 4 years post heart surgery, my bikes are indeed my best friends. While I have cut down on the freeride/DH scene, a street session is a frequent occurrence along with many backcountry exploration rides that are the cat's meow. Those backcountry rides make +bikes highly relevant along with the fatty. 

Average ride is 20+ miles. Average cadence, 125-150. High altitude keeps the temps very enjoyable.

Can I do it like a 20sompin? Not in the least! Back then, I could keep a cadence of 175 all day long.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Dirtjunkie, glad you brought this back to us.
> 
> At 55 and 4 years post heart surgery, my bikes are indeed my best friends. While I have cut down on the freeride/DH scene, a street session is a frequent occurrence along with many backcountry exploration rides that are the cat's meow. Those backcountry rides make +bikes highly relevant along with the fatty.
> 
> ...


I am curious, how do u calculate your cadence?
Thanks


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

33red said:


> I am curious, how do u calculate your cadence?
> Thanks


With an old cyclometer that does the task it is quite easy. Many of the new cyclometers are able to do not only speed/distance/cadence but also can use bluetooth heart rate monitors as well.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> With an old cyclometer that does the task it is quite easy. Many of the new cyclometers are able to do not only speed/distance/cadence but also can use bluetooth heart rate monitors as well.


In Canada your numbers make no sense and i guess it is the same around the world.
We calculate cadence as RPM, rotation per minute.
Most people max between 120-130 and that is not all day long.
Let say your right foot is down that is 0
each time it gets at the low position you ad 1
using any watch count for 20 sec
write here your result after multiplying by 3
so it represents the 60 secounds count
i bet your cyclometer # will not match.
If it does start racing you are a super athlete.
I am waiting.
Thanks


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I noticed after 76 years old there is a zero percentage of riders still at It.

I plan to be on a powerful E-Bike by then.
I'd like to die out on the trails


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Osco said:


> I noticed after 76 years old there is a zero percentage of riders still at It.
> 
> I plan to be on a powerful E-Bike by then.
> I'd like to die out on the trails


The 77 are out there, i see them riding early weekdays.
They just forgot about this site
or maybe about that interwebs thing


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

33red said:


> In Canada your numbers make no sense and i guess it is the same around the world.
> We calculate cadence as RPM, rotation per minute.
> Most people max between 120-130 and that is not all day long.
> Let say your right foot is down that is 0
> ...


Um, cadence = RPM regardless of country. With one sensor you get one measurement per revolution, simple as that.
Sorry bout their luck not being able to break 130.

I get in my comfort zone at high RPM and my knees get extremely pissed at low RPM, especially under load.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Um, cadence = RPM regardless of country. With one sensor you get one measurement per revolution, simple as that.
> Sorry bout their luck not being able to break 130.
> 
> I get in my comfort zone at high RPM and my knees get extremely pissed at low RPM, especially under load.


I agree with you that low RPM is tougher on knees.
I am curious if counting to 50 in 20 sec is an average you can maintain for an hour or 2?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Will I take the time to manually count over time? Not likely as it can be done with electronics that perpetuate my laziness.
Will I maintain absurd cadences? Yus! It's been going on for many years and I'm not willing to let go of it.

My rides are either in my range or the trials bike is the choice of the day. No spin, it's time to hop around on a bike with no seat and less than 1:1 gearing.

The best part is annoying my brother in law, as he's a roadie that needs a +bike to pass his happy ass and inspire a vigorous ride from time to time.
That however, will haunt me on our next fly fishing expedition! Our rivalry is in good faith and fun.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

someoldfart said:


> I'll be 61 in November. Been riding since 83 and see no end in sight...


Wait, tell us how you did that!

I'll only be 73 in November, so could I drop down to 51?

:winker:



Osco said:


> I noticed after 76 years old there is a zero percentage of riders still at It...


Hope you're wrong!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Osco said:


> I noticed after 76 years old there is a zero percentage of riders still at It.
> 
> I plan to be on a powerful E-Bike by then.
> I'd like to die out on the trails


No need for the eBike. I'm 73 and still riding singlespeed.

Doing the WEMBO World Champs 24 hour solo in October - may reluctantly go to gears for that though because the age class stops at 60 so I'm up against young fellows.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Now we need part iii:

I am 5x, 6x, 7x, ... and have ?(?) bikes


----------



## popsjr (Aug 20, 2018)

With arthritis in the knees, I feel some pain, but it is exercise and enjoyable. Agree high gears hurt but I give it a little push on the road. Just think it strengthens them muscles. My goal is to ride that MTB like a fast road bike. I have the high gear ratio but not the leg torque YET! Thinking about wearing elbow pad. Just dont know at this age if I can take a solid elbow hit and be okay. A few close calls and still learning on what can make you fall off that bike! I also tell myself - "you spend all this money on bikes so you have to ride them, your not old yet"


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

The more protection the better.
Swellbo!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Osco said:


> I noticed after 76 years old there is a zero percentage of riders still at It.
> 
> I plan to be on a powerful E-Bike by then.
> I'd like to die out on the trails


Maybe the use of a computer is a challenge at that age and beyond and are unable to vote and get their point across.  An old mechanical bicycle contraption not so much.


----------



## popsjr (Aug 20, 2018)

OUCH! I think I'll part with 20/30$ and buy some elbow pads. I'm just healing from a strained back muscle. Been about 2 weeks now. Maybe Sat. I will get on bike again. Hope you heal soon from that elbow soon.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow! a 102 votes in the poll in a little over 5 weeks. Great turnout so far. Keep em coming ya old bastards.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Well I’m 57 now. :madmax:
Seems like just yesterday I was tinkering on my Schwinn Stingray.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well I'm 57 now. :madmax:
> Seems like just yesterday I was tinkering on my Schwinn Stingray.


No kidding, right? 

BTW, like the Judge avatar. Sweet ride. Came head to head with a couple of 'em with my '70 Hurst Olds, which was also a 455 like the Judge as I recall (7.5L for you young guys). Nothing like 500+ lbs of torque to make things move. Good times.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

fredcook said:


> No kidding, right?
> 
> BTW, like the Judge avatar. Sweet ride. Came head to head with a couple of 'em with my '70 Hurst Olds, which was also a 455 like the Judge as I recall (7.5L for you young guys). Nothing like 500+ lbs of torque to make things move. Good times.


Nice, any old photos? Mine was a 1969 Ram Air IV 400. Which out performed the GTO 455 motor. I beat a 1970' Judge 455 with it. Plus it wasn't quite stock. Old drag racing legend Eddie Hills ex mechanic built my motor. I never ran against a Hurst Olds 455 but did beat a Buick GS 455. But it wasn't a Stage One car. And plenty of Chevy big blocks as well. The only one of those that gave me a run was an LS-6 454 Chevelle. Love those old Hurst Olds though.

Post up some old photos of yours if you have any. I know the 1969 - 1970 model years of the Hurst Olds were beasts. 

Here's the 1969 GTO Ram Air IV that I "had".


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

56 now, i'll be 57 in january. 

still riding at least once a week--i'm just six years removed from a five thousand mile year, which was for the most part dirt. it's not easy motivating yourself to ride after work when work is mostly physical labor and there's always a chilly breeze blowing into the city from the pacific ocean from 4:30PM till forever in the summer. 

still, i get out after dark sometimes, always solo. that's another thing about growing older and remaining single is that friends who were your riding partners back in 1996 tend to do things like get married, move or just experience life in which mountain biking is not a part of.

i used to ride with a nice sized group of guys at night in the mid and late nineties. those times are finished.

even though my hours on the bike have dropped considerably in the last few years, mountain biking is still one of my great life passions. i spend a lot (a lot) of money on my bikes. i spend a lot of time tinkering with and cleaning my bikes. i spend hours and hours on the internet reading about Things Mountain Bike. cycling on dirt surfaces has been a part of me since my pre teen years and i suspect it'll always be with me till my feet and knees say "no more".

i find myself much more mindful of getting too crazy on descents, but jesus, that new hawk hill of mine is just so much friggin' fun!

i'm rambling and babbling on, which is another sign of creeping along closer to the senior citizen discounts offered by buffet-style restaurants and hotel chains.

happy trails, everyone and be careful out there!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

shekky said:


> 56 now, i'll be 57 in january.
> 
> still riding at least once a week--i'm just six years removed from a five thousand mile year, which was for the most part dirt. it's not easy motivating yourself to ride after work when work is mostly physical labor and there's always a chilly breeze blowing into the city from the pacific ocean from 4:30PM till forever in the summer.
> 
> ...


You can go on facebook and probably find a page for your area of MB where riders are looking for others riders.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

33red said:


> You can go on facebook and probably find a page for your area of MB where riders are looking for others riders.


tried that, to no avail. that's kind of surprising for san francisco proper.

then again, my old riding crew were all very 4-20 friendly. even though it's legal in california now, many if not most MTB'ers don't partake.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I’ll be 70 in 2 weeks I ride 3-4 times a week. 10-15 miles each ride. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

thecanoe said:


> I'll be 70 in 2 weeks I ride 3-4 times a week. 10-15 miles each ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We'll all forget well within two weeks so&#8230; Happy birthday! Love hearing about guys older than me still doing a lot of riding.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

chazpat said:


> We'll all forget well within two weeks so&#8230; Happy birthday! Love hearing about guys older than me still doing a lot of riding.


I turned 61 10 days ago.
Without a car, i do not take the bus so with studded tires i pedal everyday, probably for the next 2 decades and no Ebike is in the plans.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

chazpat said:


> We'll all forget well within two weeks so&#8230; Happy birthday! Love hearing about guys older than me still doing a lot of riding.


Thank you. I'm in Scottsdale celebrating. I plan on riding Brown's Ranch today. My favorite place.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

thecanoe said:


> Thank you. I'm in Scottsdale celebrating. I plan on riding Brown's Ranch today. My favorite place.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you ride from the new TH that new lower extension of Hawksnest is pretty sweet. Corridor B on Trailforks I think.

56 and turning 57 in Jan. Lots of good inspiration in this thread.


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

57 turning 58 in Feb,just started mtb this spring and love it.
I'm an old bmx guy from the late 70s and early 80s
Still very competitive and run with alot of younger guys that cant keep up!!!!
Even have my road bike wife considering a MTB

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pie4breakfast (May 12, 2016)

59 and been around bikes of all types, but, regrettably, missed out on BMX.



Skooks said:


> I can still keep up to the young guns on the climbs, but definitely slowing down on the decents.


Me too @Skooks. I can still climb pretty well, but have slowed waay down on the descents.

Good to hear from you guys and happy that there are a bunch of us geezers out there.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

rockman said:


> If you ride from the new TH that new lower extension of Hawksnest is pretty sweet. Corridor B on Trailforks I think.
> 
> 56 and turning 57 in Jan. Lots of good inspiration in this thread.


I rode Brown's today from Alma School trailhead. 16 awesome miles. Which direction is better for the new Hawksnest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

thecanoe said:


> I rode Brown's today from Alma School trailhead. 16 awesome miles. Which direction is better for the new Hawksnest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In a downhill direction or north to south but good both directions.

Back on message, I feel it more on the climbs. I still like to bomb the descents. Not giving that up just yet!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm 65 as of Nov. 2 just a few days ago. Got my medicare card in the mail. Damn. Thought it would take a lot longer to get this old. Hey what's Facebook?
=sParty


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

rockman said:


> In a downhill direction or north to south but good both directions.
> 
> Back on message, I feel it more on the climbs. I still like to bomb the descents. Not giving that up just yet!


what day in january, rockman?

i turn 57 on the 31st, so you're probably older than me...


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

shekky said:


> what day in january, rockman?
> 
> i turn 57 on the 31st, so you're probably older than me...


The 4th. Now I just gotta figure out how to retire sooner than later. Lots to do in my neck of the woods wrt our trail scene. And yeah, enduro training!


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice, any old photos? Mine was a 1969 Ram Air IV 400. Which out performed the GTO 455 motor. I beat a 1970' Judge 455 with it. Plus it wasn't quite stock. Old drag racing legend Eddie Hills ex mechanic built my motor. I never ran against a Hurst Olds 455 but did beat a Buick GS 455. But it wasn't a Stage One car. And plenty of Chevy big blocks as well. The only one of those that gave me a run was an LS-6 454 Chevelle. Love those old Hurst Olds though.
> 
> Post up some old photos of yours if you have any. I know the 1969 - 1970 model years of the Hurst Olds were beasts.
> 
> Here's the 1969 GTO Ram Air IV that I "had".


I do have pics of the Hurst Olds someplace. Before and afters from when i replaced the top (it was a convertible). Haven't seen them in years though. Not digital.

A Eddie Hill Pontaic 400... that is sweet. Nice pics. I still like that old school tire setup. I remember my Mickey Thompson Indy Profiles


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Hey what's Facebook?
> =sParty


I think it's the new AOL. I haven't received a floppy disk for it yet though, still waiting.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

chazpat said:


> I think it's the new AOL. I haven't received a floppy disk for it yet though, still waiting.


facebook is the place where it's OK to be "friends" with women half your age...:eekster:


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

55 August just past.
Got out of riding a few years ago, as I moved into a condo and had zero space for all my bikes. My wife wasn't into mtn biking so I decided to spend time with her I sold my mtn bikes.
In 2016 she was diagnosed with breast cancer, and fortunately she is as tough as nails, being she was in the Chinese army for 23 years as a doctor.
We bought two nice road bikes to do the ride to conquer cancer in 2017, two 2017 Trek Domane S5 disc. Even during her chemo and radiation we still road weekly, her choice, sometimes 50 km sometimes 20 depending how she felt.
After her chemo, radiation and surgery, she was cancer free and had less than 5% chance of getting it again, so we rode more..a lot more, sometimes in upwards of 250km a week.
It took us 33 months for her to get her Permanent Resident status due to a terrible lawyer which I terminated and finished the process myself, and now that she is working, she demanded I buy another mountain bike to ride with my sales manager in the shop I work at, thus why I have found my way back here.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice, any old photos? Mine was a 1969 Ram Air IV 400. Which out performed the GTO 455 motor. I beat a 1970' Judge 455 with it. Plus it wasn't quite stock. Old drag racing legend Eddie Hills ex mechanic built my motor. I never ran against a Hurst Olds 455 but did beat a Buick GS 455. But it wasn't a Stage One car. And plenty of Chevy big blocks as well. The only one of those that gave me a run was an LS-6 454 Chevelle. Love those old Hurst Olds though.
> 
> Post up some old photos of yours if you have any. I know the 1969 - 1970 model years of the Hurst Olds were beasts.
> 
> ...


that is pure sex on wheels.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

wickerman1 said:


> 55 August just past.
> Got out of riding a few years ago, as I moved into a condo and had zero space for all my bikes. My wife wasn't into mtn biking so I decided to spend time with her I sold my mtn bikes.
> In 2016 she was diagnosed with breast cancer, and fortunately she is as tough as nails, being she was in the Chinese army for 23 years as a doctor.
> We bought two nice road bikes to do the ride to conquer cancer in 2017, two 2017 Trek Domane S5 disc. Even during her chemo and radiation we still road weekly, her choice, sometimes 50 km sometimes 20 depending how she felt.
> ...


With demands like that, ya can't go wrong! More importantly, Glad to hear the Mrs. is cancer free and doing very well. Best wishes on continued good health.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

wickerman1 said:


> 55 August just past.
> Got out of riding a few years ago, as I moved into a condo and had zero space for all my bikes. My wife wasn't into mtn biking so I decided to spend time with her I sold my mtn bikes.
> In 2016 she was diagnosed with breast cancer, and fortunately she is as tough as nails, being she was in the Chinese army for 23 years as a doctor.
> We bought two nice road bikes to do the ride to conquer cancer in 2017, two 2017 Trek Domane S5 disc. Even during her chemo and radiation we still road weekly, her choice, sometimes 50 km sometimes 20 depending how she felt.
> ...


Hey, welcome, I'm also 55 and my wife is Shanghainese. Great to hear your wife beat cancer!


----------



## spokes5678 (Nov 17, 2006)

*not many older riders in survey*



chazpat said:


> Hey, welcome, I'm also 55 and my wife is Shanghainese. Great to hear your wife beat cancer!


There's a reason there aren't many older riders posting in the survey.
I'm seventy and rode a lot growing up ( in my 40's,50's and 60's )
but the years and wrecks and wear and tear on the body from being
an R.N. for years add up.
When I get up in the morning I'm so stiff it takes an hour to be able to
move around without creaking.
Don't laugh, you'll find out.
I ride about three times a week mainly road now, I think I need more 
than 100mm of travel on a 2008 xc bike now.
I hear things have moved on!
Once I get rolling after 20 minutes the endorphins kick in and the same
grin spreads across my face and I'm that 7yr old kid again.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> With demands like that, ya can't go wrong! More importantly, Glad to hear the Mrs. is cancer free and doing very well. Best wishes on continued good health.


thanks so much. It was a very high stress level, probably worse than working in I/T, but I never let the Mrs see it or feel it. always kept on the straight and narrow, and calm throughout everything. It's funny how a person changes when something like this comes upon you... certainly changed me for the better. We live everyday happily and try not to piss and moan about little things. Very thankful she will be with me for many years to come, as well as my own health now I have been more vigilant about it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

wickerman1 said:


> thanks so much. It was a very high stress level, probably worse than working in I/T, but I never let the Mrs see it or feel it. always kept on the straight and narrow, and calm throughout everything. It's funny how a person changes when something like this comes upon you... certainly changed me for the better. We live everyday happily and try not to piss and moan about little things. Very thankful she will be with me for many years to come, as well as my own health now I have been more vigilant about it.


My wakeup call was a myocardial infarction. After recovering and living life at full volume since!

The important thing is the two of ya get to ride bikes and live the dream for years to come... Relish it to the fullest extent possible.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

spokes5678 said:


> There's a reason there aren't many older riders posting in the survey.
> I'm seventy and rode a lot growing up ( in my 40's,50's and 60's )
> but the years and wrecks and wear and tear on the body from being
> an R.N. for years add up.
> ...


How did you manage to post TWICE in 12 years of being a member here? I tried that and as you can tell my post count I failed miserably. blushing.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Had a birthday recently. Now 73. Happy about it, I suppose.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

elder_mtber said:


> Had a birthday recently. Now 73. Happy about it, I suppose.


As they say, sure beats the alternative.

Happy belated birthday, btw.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

elder_mtber said:


> Had a birthday recently. Now 73. Happy about it, I suppose.


HAppy Belated BDAY! and you're still riding, that is awesome. I hope I can say the same. Unfortunately my right knee has been giving me issues for a few years now, some days good some bad,


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

elder_mtber said:


> Had a birthday recently. Now 73. Happy about it, I suppose.


Happy belated birthday, Sir! I can say that with great respect. Out getting it done at that age is an inspiration.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Sixty one, retired 2 years ago with great intentions to travel with my bike. My wife still works and wants to for a few more years. She doesn't mind me travelling without her as I usually car camp. I usually go for 2-3 weeks. I'm in Northern Ontario so the East has been the easiest: Pisgah, Marquette/G Harbor, NY, Florida. (and all the technical riding and craft beer that these and other places offer!)

Had a great road trip a couple of years ago: Bentonville, Gooseberry, Sedona. I'm really looking forward to getting back out there, that riding really stokes me!

Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as some others, being the main caregiver to my Dad who's 91 and developing Dementia (not Alzheimer's yet!) My last trip to Wales was excruciating being away for 3 weeks and not near enough to help. So I'm here in the north (cold, snow....) 

Which brings in a new angle! Fat biking. I swore I wouldn't bite, I'd rather spend my bucks on driving south! I LOVE it! We've got a great group of riders, good trails and I'm close to home. 

I miss getting warm but I'm loving the bike! 
Ride on!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Can2pir said:


> Sixty one, retired 2 years ago with great intentions to travel with my bike. My wife still works and wants to for a few more years. She doesn't mind me travelling without her as I usually car camp. I usually go for 2-3 weeks. I'm in Northern Ontario so the East has been the easiest: Pisgah, Marquette/G Harbor, NY, Florida. (and all the technical riding and craft beer that these and other places offer!)
> 
> Had a great road trip a couple of years ago: Bentonville, Gooseberry, Sedona. I'm really looking forward to getting back out there, that riding really stokes me!
> 
> ...


I hope you can adjust to your situation. I am in that place, except i have no wife nor girl friend. What helps me is my sister and brother are close by. Basically 2 of us stay while 1 enjoys sometime away. Like my brother is just back from a month roadbiking near st-peterburgs Florida. And just being able to live in 1 place at a time. Being present and helpfull or just focussing on different stuff to come back fresh. At 89 my dad left 1.5 year ago and now my mom also has alzheimer and wish to go after 65 years together.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Where abouts in Northern Ontario? I'm originally from Ontario, moved to BC in '03


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

wickerman1 said:


> Where abouts in Northern Ontario? I'm originally from Ontario, moved to BC in '03


North Bay. Great trails and active riding groups. Easier and easier to travel with 4 lane highway. Far enough away from the big city but close enough if needed. Ride/hike/snowshoe/fatbike from my house! It's not BC but the trails are good enough to prepare us for anything I've seen.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Gonna turn 61 in a few weeks, so voted with that. Have been off the bike and generally not working out - just going to work - for the last couple years due to health issues. Had been feeling tired/exhausted most of the time (originally chalked it up to 12 hours of night shift nursing 3-4 nights per week), finally got around to going to the doctor when I couldn't sleep in bed, had to rest on a couple of pillows on the kitchen table to sleep so I could breath. So, in April, spent a week on the cardiac floor of the local hospital (the floor I used to work on  ) and was diagnosed with new onset afib, aflutter, partial heart failure,urgent hypertensive crisis....was a real eye opener, as my dad had his first heart attack at age 62.....but, I didn't have a heart attack, just on a ton more meds and keeping an eye on my BP and heart rhythm.....my cardiologist gave me the OK to start exercising again, OK'ed cycling again, but isn't fond of the idea of MTBing, beings as I'm on a blood thinner now (although I don't bleed.bruise any differently than I did years ago, but, whi's to say when it might come to an internal injury or head injury?) So, I've spent my off-work time these last few weeks getting grass/leaves cut a few more times, and getting my old Fuel tuned back up to proper operating condition. Am gonna start (again) home strength training and aerobics (xc ski machine), and start riding again come springtime when I lose some more damned weight. I was somewhat active here some years back, but......when we moved south from MI, I didn't have trails 1/2 mile from my house, and drivers here in TN hate cyclists, so, the thrill was gone for a while. But I'm gonna do my darndest to make a decent comeback, here


----------



## george2490 (Dec 5, 2016)

Fuelish said:


> Gonna turn 61 in a few weeks, so voted with that. Have been off the bike and generally not working out - just going to work - for the last couple years due to health issues. Had been feeling tired/exhausted most of the time (originally chalked it up to 12 hours of night shift nursing 3-4 nights per week), finally got around to going to the doctor when I couldn't sleep in bed, had to rest on a couple of pillows on the kitchen table to sleep so I could breath. So, in April, spent a week on the cardiac floor of the local hospital (the floor I used to work on  ) and was diagnosed with new onset afib, aflutter, partial heart failure,urgent hypertensive crisis....was a real eye opener, as my dad had his first heart attack at age 62.....but, I didn't have a heart attack, just on a ton more meds and keeping an eye on my BP and heart rhythm.....my cardiologist gave me the OK to start exercising again, OK'ed cycling again, but isn't fond of the idea of MTBing, beings as I'm on a blood thinner now (although I don't bleed.bruise any differently than I did years ago, but, whi's to say when it might come to an internal injury or head injury?) So, I've spent my off-work time these last few weeks getting grass/leaves cut a few more times, and getting my old Fuel tuned back up to proper operating condition. Am gonna start (again) home strength training and aerobics (xc ski machine), and start riding again come springtime when I lose some more damned weight. I was somewhat active here some years back, but......when we moved south from MI, I didn't have trails 1/2 mile from my house, and drivers here in TN hate cyclists, so, the thrill was gone for a while. But I'm gonna do my darndest to make a decent comeback, here


Do it. Always feels good. Just go easy!

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Just for reference.

The new poll results so far:








The last poll results:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The latest poll results shows that whoever was in the 81 and beyond has to the beyond - so condolences to the family. 

Or was it a joke entry?

In the 71-75, there's 2 more of of us now which is encouraging, and the 60+ group is bigger too.

That's encouraging because the general expectation is that when we hit that age we're supposed to be riding a sofa, not an offroad bike on an tough terrain.

And with the growth in the numbers of 50+ and 55+ here, we can keep that trend going as they mature.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Age is nothing but a number. Many stop living life after reaching a perceived milestone which in hand of itself is unfortunate.
Old farts on fat with gray hair on the trails is an honor to be a participant of.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Velobike said:


> The latest poll results shows that whoever was in the 81 and beyond has to the beyond - so condolences to the family.
> 
> Or was it a joke entry?
> 
> ...


Maybe the 81 and beyond entery was Carl.

https://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/cyclist-tested-positive-steroid-he%92s-90-a-1095220.html


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

turned 60 in december. would like to retire but not sure what to do about health insurance. that's my main reason for working. what do you guys do?


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

be1 said:


> turned 60 in december. would like to retire but not sure what to do about health insurance. that's my main reason for working. what do you guys do?


I'm Canadian so that's not a concern.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

be1 said:


> turned 60 in december. would like to retire but not sure what to do about health insurance. that's my main reason for working. what do you guys do?


Like the oldfart, i am a Canadian but i avoid doctors even if they are free in Quebec.
At 61 my waist line is 28 in. i eat lots of veggies, my pressure is 117/74.
We can age and stay healthy. Just stay away from prepared foods, tobacco and people who suck your energy. Just google JackRabbit, i met him he was 103 smiling and Xcountry skiing daily. I have the joy to fatbike in a great network of trails he build in the early 1900s. Improving our food choices do make our tastebuds evolve.
No sacrifice for me, i prepare meals that i enjoy and mostly avoid restaurants.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

be1 said:


> turned 60 in december. would like to retire but not sure what to do about health insurance. that's my main reason for working. what do you guys do?


Retired at 67, Medicaid + a supplement plan and Part D. Could not afford to retire earlier.

TR


----------



## BikeYetish (Jan 30, 2019)

I'll be 59 in March. Bought my first mtn bike in 84. First snowboard in 95. Went to the ski hill yesterday and rode the fat bike today. Electrician at a coal mine near Fernie, BC. Oh, new member , first post. Hi folks.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry, i made a mistake


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

33red said:


> Sorry, i made a mistake


Do you remember what it was?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Do you remember what it was?


Over the last month i did too many to remember them all.
Maybe i wanted to post on some other thread and i did a wrong click.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Turned 50 in January, so I guess this this forum is I'm easing my way into the AARP lifestyle with this post. Had my first go round with mountain bikes living in Big Bear 91-95 (Rockhopper Comp with a Scott fork), then got away from it as life got the better of me. Played around on the bike again 08-09, and fell into it again HARD with my first modern geo squish bike (2017 Release 3) last year. I feel like I'm 12 again 'cause all I want to do is ride bikes. Oh, and snowboard and throw weights around (former powerlifter with a bum hip).


----------



## Traditional50s (Feb 3, 2019)

Just back into riding at 55, too many hobbies but quit riding after meeting my missus. No health issues just couch potato lifestyle. She doesn't ride, never learned how but since lately many of my friends and acquaintances have been passing I got back in the gym, called a few old riding buddies, bought a Trek Fuel and back at it. Very happy!! Looking to be more active in the riding community to help improve access for all two wheel lovers. I still have my last ride in the garage, 1998 Storm all XTR! Its a collectable


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

70 and riding more than ever. Usually 4 days a week including the one a week road ride. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

65 and diggin' that medicare. I'm pushing' to get my riding back to 5-6 days a week.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

There is hope guys, at 61 i ride 6-7 days a week, 4 hrs on good days, 4 months fat, a 29 and a 27+ for the other 8 months. Time away fom the big city is close to paradise.


----------



## sae (Jan 14, 2019)

64 yesterday , mtb every day year around nless it's to much snow
in the forest trails


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sae said:


> 64 yesterday , mtb every day year around nless it's to much snow
> in the forest trails


Happy Birthday! pretend I said that yesterday.


----------



## sae (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

33red said:


> There is hope guys, at 61 i ride 6-7 days a week, 4 hrs on good days, 4 months fat, a 29 and a 27+ for the other 8 months. Time away fom the big city is close to paradise.


An inspiration.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

33red said:


> There is hope guys, at 61 i ride 6-7 days a week, 4 hrs on good days, 4 months fat, a 29 and a 27+ for the other 8 months. Time away fom the big city is close to paradise.


Right on!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

55, but closer to 56 so rounded up. Generally I get 300+/- hours per year in on the bike. I am mostly a roadie by 3:1 ratio. More time and interest in MTBing with purchase last year of my Otso, a Mastodon and 29+ wheelset.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Just turned 50 last week.....made it 
Been MTB'ing since '92.
Commuted to work in my 30's to early 40's then with 3 boys in hockey/soccer etc it had me donning chauffeur/coach hats for many years.

The youngest boy (23) is just finishing up his accounting degree, so we should be empty nesters within a year or so.

Just got a commuter bike so I can start riding to work again....kills two birds with one stone as I have to get to work anyway, and it doesn't take any extra time in my schedule.

The MTB's in the garage will get put into use this spring/summer as I'm going to start a Saturday morning "hey boys, let's hit the trails" routine. They have no excuse as I have bikes built up for them 

Looking forward to get spinning again and dropping some pounds.

And last time I visited my doctor he said, "Hey, you're coming up on 50, right?"
I said, "Yes indeed. I guess that means we will have our 'special time' together soon?"
He chuckled, "Yup. 30 seconds of time that is well worth it.....for you, at least"


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome to Big Boy age group and welcome back to MTBing. Similar story to mine, a few years back. I got back into MTBing after my kids started driving.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Turned 70 last November. Ride 3-4 days a week. Road ride when the weather warms to summer temps on Cape Cod. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

I have already voted on this. 5 years ago. Did not get any older so still the same as I cannot vote again.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

las-palmas said:


> I have already voted on this. 5 years ago. Did not get any older so still the same as I cannot vote again.


I want what he's having.


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm 50-55 and started biking n the 80's, I took a few years off to build my business and raise a family. Cheers to all the other old timers here.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I probably replied to your first poll back when I was young. I turn 70 in June and still ride almost every day on dirt or road. 

Honestly, I'm in better shape now then ten years ago. Just finished a 79 day ski season including steep and deep in Alaska.

I also weened myself off MTBR a few years ago and only came back today looking for some info on the Diamondback Mason 2 27.5+ hardtail.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Rev Bubba said:


> I probably replied to your first poll back when I was young. I turn 70 in June and still ride almost every day on dirt or road.
> 
> Honestly, I'm in better shape now then ten years ago. Just finished a 79 day ski season including steep and deep in Alaska.
> 
> I also weened myself off MTBR a few years ago and only came back today looking for some info on the Diamondback Mason 2 27.5+ hardtail.


I am 61 and i recently added a HT 27.5x3.0 to my fat and 29 mountain. I enjoy it a lot. So find a brand that fits you is my suggestion and go for it. Without a car, i too ride most days, life is nice


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rev Bubba said:


> I probably replied to your first poll back when I was young. I turn 70 in June and still ride almost every day on dirt or road.
> 
> Honestly, I'm in better shape now then ten years ago. Just finished a 79 day ski season including steep and deep in Alaska.
> 
> I also weened myself off MTBR a few years ago and only came back today looking for some info on the Diamondback Mason 2 27.5+ hardtail.


Sounds like you're doing everything right and living a full life of adventure.


----------



## Thundrull (May 5, 2019)

I'm 56 - 60 and looking for some advice on repairs, maintenance and buying parts for my vintage hybrid.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm 57, MTBing since ~'83. 

Retired a bit over a month ago after 29 years in IT for the same company. I passed on two previous buyout offers - wasn't quite ready and wasn't sure enough that savings would be enough to live the way I wanted to live (which isn't all that extravagant). 

Then another buyout offer came early this year, and I took it. This time the time was right. I was getting a bit burned out and I knew that if I passed again, I'd instantly regret it.

And let me tell you, retirement is *great*. Now I ride whenever I want, as long as I want. 

For now, I'm purposely keeping my commitments few, and enjoying the freedom. I expect I'll get more involved in things later on.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay, I voted again. Nothing like feeling old TWICE !
Had to check this new thread out because I figured it was set up for those that survived 50 and beyond ..... I'm 57 til November.

I'm slipping I guess, just ordered a 30t ring for my 1x11 but soon to pack 26# on it for a camping expedition. The last packed ride (plus 30#) kicked my gusto so I'm trying a new tactic.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sitting in hospice with my dad. Life’s short boys and girls. He’s 89 and had a full life. Five kids and four grandkids. Keep on riding to stay young is all I’ve got to say.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I am so sad to hear this. Hope your dad is comfortable and is aware of your presence. We only take with us what we can carry in our minds and souls. He probably has quite alot to take (and you have good memories too)


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sitting in hospice with my dad. Life's short boys and girls. He's 89 and had a full life. Five kids and four grandkids. Keep on riding to stay young is all I've got to say.


Really sorry to hear this! Wish I could say something that could help you through this tough time, but know that we're thinking of him and you!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sitting in hospice with my dad. Life's short boys and girls. He's 89 and had a full life. Five kids and four grandkids. Keep on riding to stay young is all I've got to say.


Sorry DJ, been there. Somehow Mom was able to "recover" from hospice, now she thinks she is 22 and wants to buy a taxi cab. She is 84 and has dementia. But she doesn't know any better.

Imagine a taxi driver with dementia? Lol

She actually said that to me once, I almost fell over laughing.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry DJ, I'm sure being the holidays makes it even worse.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

jcd46 said:


> Sorry DJ, been there. Somehow Mom was able to "recover" from hospice, now she thinks she is 22 and wants to buy a taxi cab. She is 84 and has dementia. But she doesn't know any better.
> 
> Imagine a taxi driver with dementia? Lol
> 
> She actually said that to me once, I almost fell over laughing.


I think I had a cabbie or two just like that! Neither of them were in the USA, for whatever that matters.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sitting in hospice with my dad. Life's short boys and girls. He's 89 and had a full life. Five kids and four grandkids. Keep on riding to stay young is all I've got to say.


Sorry to hear this DJ. Your sense of humor and personality might have come from dad / dad's side ? I'll bet he's 'a real card' and enjoyed/s your rapid-fire thoughts and humor.

We do too. Hang in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sitting in hospice with my dad. Life's short boys and girls. He's 89 and had a full life. Five kids and four grandkids. Keep on riding to stay young is all I've got to say.


Very sorry to hear this-

My mother was 93+ years old and passed back in June after a 3-4 years of Alzheimer's and dementia. She was laughing and happy go lucky up til the last couple of days.

I remain eternally grateful for how much the hospice folks were able to do to keep her comfortable and helped the whole family through such a difficult and challenging time. Hang in there.

Sending thoughts and prayers too!


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm 62 and started riding last March. I've done about 500 miles so far between my Stumpy and the Fatboy.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

It says I already voted. It must be true. The internet does not lie. I'm older though having hit 70 in June. I rode better then ever last season and am skiing better then ever.

The interesting thing about turning 70 is you now become a celebrity of sorts while at 69 you were just an old [email protected]

I'm not totally converted but I am beginning to realize I can buy an alloy frame and cheaper kit and still enjoy riding as much as before with no degradation of ability. 

I've always been slow. $10,000 bikes do not make me faster. $3000 bikes do not make me slower. New bikes do not make me happier. Riding like I did last summer and where I did last summer will make me happy next summer.

Merry Christmas, Happy Holiday, Happy New Year and enjoy anything I missed.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sitting in hospice with my dad. Life's short boys and girls. He's 89 and had a full life. Five kids and four grandkids. Keep on riding to stay young is all I've got to say.


So sorry to hear about your dad, DJ. Hang tough and make the most of your remaining time with him.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuckha62 said:


> So sorry to hear about your dad, DJ. Hang tough and make the most of your remaining time with him.


Thanks all for all the kind words, thoughts and prayers.

Chuck, I read this comment last night minutes before leaving hospice for the night. I took these words to heart and told him how I felt and how great of a dad he was. I think he heard he, not sure. Those were my last words to him and the last time being with him. That was at 11pm or so. I got a call from my sister at 12:30 am telling me they called and he had passed away just minutes before 12 midnight Christmas Eve. I have a lot of family in town and we are celebrating Christmas and his life all in one. Tonight Christmas Day evening we are doing a giant Cajun boil with crawdads / shrimp / crab / corn on the cob etc. This was planned by my brother in-law as a Christmas dinner months ago before my dad's declining days.

Merry Christmas to all. May your year ahead be blessed.

A southern Cajun boil in Colorado.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks all for all the kind words, thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Chuck, I read this comment last night minutes before leaving hospice for the night. I took these words to heart and told him how I felt and how great of a dad he was. I think he heard he, not sure. Those were my last words to him and the last time being with him. That was at 11pm or so. I got a call from my sister at 12:30 am telling me they called and he had passed away just minutes before 12 midnight Christmas Eve. I have a lot of family in town and we are celebrating Christmas and his life all in one. Tonight Christmas Day evening we are doing a giant Cajun boil with crawdads / shrimp / crab / corn on the cob etc. This was planned by my brother in-law as a Christmas dinner months ago before my dad's declining days.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all. May your year ahead be blessed.


He heard you, DJ.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss DJ.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks all for all the kind words, thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Chuck, I read this comment last night minutes before leaving hospice for the night. I took these words to heart and told him how I felt and how great of a dad he was. I think he heard he, not sure. Those were my last words to him and the last time being with him. That was at 11pm or so. I got a call from my sister at 12:30 am telling me they called and he had passed away just minutes before 12 midnight Christmas Eve. I have a lot of family in town and we are celebrating Christmas and his life all in one. Tonight Christmas Day evening we are doing a giant Cajun boil with crawdads / shrimp / crab / corn on the cob etc. This was planned by my brother in-law as a Christmas dinner months ago before my dad's declining days.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all. May your year ahead be blessed.


Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thinking of you and family DJ.

Good to know you have lots of them there to work through what everyone calls a 'process' and celebrate life and times. 
To me, it's always seemed memories range from vague early years others can help recall for perspective to the most vivid and clear moments in time all along the way. 

Nice photos btw ,,, was trying to remember why they still print newspaper these days so thank you for the reminder.
AND ,,, don't lose track of that amazon card by the pot in photo one !!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm sure he heard you too, DJ. It made him rest easier.

Let's all hope for a better, more compassionate, 2020!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss D.J.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

_Thanks all for all the kind words, thoughts and prayers.

Chuck, I read this comment last night minutes before leaving hospice for the night. I took these words to heart and told him how I felt and how great of a dad he was. I think he heard he, not sure. Those were my last words to him and the last time being with him. That was at 11pm or so. I got a call from my sister at 12:30 am telling me they called and he had passed away just minutes before 12 midnight Christmas Eve. I have a lot of family in town and we are celebrating Christmas and his life all in one. Tonight Christmas Day evening we are doing a giant Cajun boil with crawdads / shrimp / crab / corn on the cob etc. This was planned by my brother in-law as a Christmas dinner months ago before my dad's declining days.

Merry Christmas to all. May your year ahead be blessed._

i am sorry to hear about your loss, DJ. may your 2020 be blessed as well.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks all for the kind words, it’s been a tough week. We had a celebration of life gathering at his favorite watering hole today. It was nice, a huge turnout of about 50 of his close friends. We catered food platters in and gathered many photos of his life experiences surrounded by five kids and several grandchildren plus great grandchildren. All worked into a very lengthy slideshow on a large screen Mac set on a continuous rotation throughout the 3 hour gathering. Many a story told, many of which were new to me.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Many a story told, many of which were new to me.


That sounds like the little gems in life we might otherwise miss and that venue- an ideal way to gather for reminiscing and supporting each other. 
Peace to you, friends and family related.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks all for the kind words, it's been a tough week. We had a celebration of life gathering at his favorite watering hole today. It was nice, a huge turnout of about 50 of his close friends. We catered food platters in and gathered many photos of his life experiences surrounded by five kids and several grandchildren plus great grandchildren. All worked into a very lengthy slideshow on a large screen Mac set on a continuous rotation throughout the 3 hour gathering. Many a story told, many of which were new to me.


If you haven't seen the movie Big Fish, I think you would enjoy it.

My dad is a just a couple of years younger than yours was. It's said seeing them go through experiencing so many of their friends passing. I was at home a few weeks ago and the house phone rang, which I never answer. But the caller started leaving a message and I realized who the caller was and grabbed it. One of my dad's best friends had passed away and they were unable to contact my parents as they just had their cell number, which they only use when they are away from the house for several days. They had known each other for over sixty years.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sad to hear that Chaz. We've had a few of his close friends try to contact him during the time he went into the hospital [they were unaware of his condition or status] then he passed. We have also had Christmas cards show up after his passing. One of which was one of his best friends of 58 years. A card that tells of the couples adventures throughout the year. Typed out and sent to all their close friends every year. They live in Alaska and hunt and fish, but also always take several trips throughout the year. A photo spread and description of all adventures as the card. They also stop off in Colorado every year and say hi to several close friends, my dad included. Every year they do that. I remember my dad saying he heard from them and when they'd be here. After his passing the card came in the mail with a hand written script at the bottom apologizing for not stopping by, other things kept them from it this year. The one year they missed visiting him he passed two weeks from their planned visit. We still have to call them and pass on the sad news.

I'll have to check out that movie you mentioned some time, thanks.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I'd second the "The Big Fish", DJ....


----------

